# Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?



## Tigerforelle2009 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von der Rolle haltet. hat jemand schon erfahrung mit der? gibt es negative punkte bei der rolle?
wollte sie mir eventuell jetzt bald kaufen nur davor wollte ich mich erstmal infomieren, doch ich hab ncoh kein tread gefunden.
wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## allrounder11 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Ich würde sie nicht kaufen. 

Da würde ich mir eher eine US Baitrunner 4500B anschauen.

Wenn du weitere alternativen wissen möchtest sag bescheid.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich würde sie nicht kaufen.
> 
> Da würde ich mir eher eine US Baitrunner 4500B anschauen.
> 
> Wenn du weitere alternativen wissen möchtest sag bescheid.




Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort aber könntest du mir vllt auch den grund nenne wenn es einen gibt. Ja aufalle fälle ich bitte um andere alternativen .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich würde sie nicht kaufen.
> 
> Da würde ich mir eher eine US Baitrunner 4500B anschauen.
> 
> Wenn du weitere alternativen wissen möchtest sag bescheid.


 
Hast du eine?


----------



## allrounder11 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hast du eine?


 
Ich habe die 6500B , auf die man sich 100% verlassen kann


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

kann mir jemand noch was zu der rolle sagen oder mir eine anderen empfehlen? da ich die shimano us baitrunner vom design her nich mag :/


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

wie viel schnurfassung sollte eine rolle fürs karpfenangeln haben ?


----------



## allrounder11 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand noch was zu der rolle sagen oder mir eine anderen empfehlen? da ich die shimano us baitrunner vom design her nich mag :/


 

Zuerst einmal muss ich wissen ob der freilauf pflicht ist,wenn ja , darf es auch das neue freilaufsystem in der frontbremse sein?


Bei der Schnurfassung kommt es ganz darauf an welche gewässern bzw. auf welche distanz du fischst.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich habe die 6500B , auf die man sich 100% verlassen kann


 

Nun, dann hast du nicht die MAD. 
Der TE wollte aber nicht deine Lieblingsrolle bewertet haben, sondern Erfahrungen zur MAD -Rolle.
|uhoh:


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal muss ich wissen ob der freilauf pflicht ist,wenn ja , darf es auch das neue freilaufsystem in der frontbremse sein?
> 
> 
> Bei der Schnurfassung kommt es ganz darauf an welche gewässern bzw. auf welche distanz du fischst.




Also jaa freilaauf muss es sein . ohne find ich mist. und das neue system , hmm nee lieber nich , lieber das alte mit hinten dem hebel .
also ich fische nur in Seen und entfernungen bis 200m . aber miesten so bis 100 m. also eher bis 100 m . Danke #h


----------



## allrounder11 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Hast du dir ein Preislimit gesetzt?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Hast du dir ein Preislimit gesetzt?




jaa also es sollte im besten fall unter 100 € liegn mehr auf keinen fall.

mehr hab ich als schlüer momentan nicht zur verfügen da ich mir erst grad 3 neue kaprpfenruten geleistet hab


----------



## allrounder11 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Da fällt mir sofort die ganze Baitrunner reihe an, die jedoch mit einer heckbremse versehen ist,was ich jedoch nicht für schlimm halte.

Die baitrunner D ist leicht über deinem Preislimit , ebenso die tica abyss.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir sofort die ganze Baitrunner reihe an, die jedoch mit einer heckbremse versehen ist,was ich jedoch nicht für schlimm halte.
> 
> Die baitrunner D ist leicht über deinem Preislimit , ebenso die tica abyss.




und was hälst du von der okuma powerliner baitfeeder? reichen 350m - O,30 also schnurfassung aus?


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> und was hälst du von der okuma powerliner baitfeeder? reichen 350m - O,30 also schnurfassung aus?


 

Viele werden dir die rolle empfehlen, ich würde trotzdem die Baitrunners vorziehen.

Warum? Ganz einfach ich besitze u. a. diese rollen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von der Rolle haltet. hat jemand schon erfahrung mit der? gibt es negative punkte bei der rolle?
> wollte sie mir eventuell jetzt bald kaufen nur davor wollte ich mich erstmal infomieren, doch ich hab ncoh kein tread gefunden.
> wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.



Die Rolle hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern, gefischt habe ich sie auch nicht, aber es gibt Details, die eine andere DAM- Rolle ebenfalls hat, die ich gut kenne.
Ich rede von der DAM Quick 570 SLR. Diese Rolle hat ein ziemlich ähnliches Gehäusedesign, die gleichen Edelstahlimbusschrauben und das gleiche System, welches verhindern soll, dass die Schnur hinter die Spule gelangt.
Der Wormshaft innen ist von Fotos her auch gleich.
Von daher würde ich sagen, dass ich mir zumindest bei einigen Eigenschaften verdammt sicher bin.
Meiner Meinung nach darfst du von der Rolle erwarten, dass sie:
- eine sehr saubere Schnurverlegung hat;
- das System zur Verhinderung, dass die Schnur hinter die Spule kommt(Gummisilikonlippe am Rotor), unzuverlässig funktioniert.

Alles andere => keine Ahnung!

Wenn es dir um die Realtree- Tarn- Optik geht, gibt's keine Alternative für diese Rolle, denn eine Okuma Max 4 ist ohne Freilauf und eine Okuma Max 4 Baitfeeder 55 kostet deutlich mehr als 100 Euro.

Wenn es dir einfach nur um ne super langlebige, solide Freilaufrolle geht, gibt's wohl unter 100 Euro, nichts besseres am Markt, als die Okuma Powerliner:
http://www.angeljoe.de/angelrollen/...ce=Google_Base&utm_medium=Produktsuchmaschine
#6


Und vergiss meiner Meinung nach das Gespinne von der Shimano- Fanfraktion.
Ne Baitrunner hat alle Mühe gegen eine Okuma Powerliner anzustinken und kostet völlig zu Unrecht gleich das Doppelte.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Ach und die Schnurfassung würde vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Und vergiss meiner Meinung nach das Gespinne von der Shimano- Fanfraktion.
> Ne Baitrunner hat alle Mühe gegen eine Okuma Powerliner anzustinken und kostet völlig zu Unrecht gleich das Doppelte.


 

Die shimano Fanfraktion gibt es bestimmt nicht umsonst:q

Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Rolle hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern, gefischt habe ich sie auch nicht, aber es gibt Details, die eine andere DAM- Rolle ebenfalls hat, die ich gut kenne.
> Ich rede von der DAM Quick 570 SLR. Diese Rolle hat ein ziemlich ähnliches Gehäusedesign, die gleichen Edelstahlimbusschrauben und das gleiche System, welches verhindern soll, dass die Schnur hinter die Spule gelangt.
> Der Wormshaft innen ist von Fotos her auch gleich.
> Von daher würde ich sagen, dass ich mir zumindest bei einigen Eigenschaften verdammt sicher bin.
> ...



Zu dem Link nochmal also der preis ist echt top aber da steht das die pl 865 (große modell) 310m-0,35 hat aber diese schnurfassung hat ja eig die pl-860. wie soll ich das jez auf der seite verstehen? liefern die dann wirklich die pl-865 die ja eig eine schnurfassung von 420m 0,35 hat oder das kleine modell die pl-860?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Die shimano Fanfraktion gibt es bestimmt nicht umsonst:q
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach



Du magst recht haben aber ich werd die rollen eig nur so ca. 2 jahre fischen und dann vom lehrgeld mir dann shimanorollen kaufen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> ... liefern die dann wirklich die pl-865 die ja eig eine schnurfassung von 420m 0,35 hat oder das kleine modell 860?



Das wirst du den Anbieter selbst fragen müssen, nur der weiß, was nun richtig ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Die shimano Fanfraktion gibt es bestimmt nicht umsonst:q
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach



Ich finde Angelgeräte von Shimano auch gut, empfehle immer mal auch, das ein oder andere Gerät von Shimano, aber ich halte es für gesponnen, wenn jemand nen Kult darum betreibt und gar nichts anderes mehr benutzen kann, als Tackle von Shimano. Diese Leute bezeichne ich mal als die Shimano- Fanfraktion.
Es gibt nicht den einen Hersteller oder die Marke, die in allen Bereichen das Beste bietet.:g


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich finde Angelgeräte von Shimano auch gut, empfehle immer mal auch, das ein oder andere Gerät von Shimano, aber ich halte es für gesponnen, wenn jemand nen Kult darum betreibt und gar nichts anderes mehr benutzen kann, als Tackle von Shimano. Diese Leute bezeichne ich mal als die Shimano- Fanfraktion.
> Es gibt nicht den einen Hersteller oder die Marke, die in allen Bereichen das Beste bietet.:g


 

Ich fische nur noch shimano&daiwa rollen, wieso sollte ich auch wieder umsteigen da habe ich zuviele Fehleinkäufe gemacht!


Beim rest bin ich deutlich wählerischer, auch aufgrund des teilweise überzogenen Preises,den shimano vorgibt.


Um mal wieder auf Thema zurückzukommen...

Ich finde die rolle ist ihr geld nicht wert! 
Generell halte ich es für nicht sinnvoll sich eine Rolle/Rollen
für je 100€ zu kaufen, die ich nur als überganglösung fische.

Und selbst in diesem Preissegment findest du sicherlich rollen, mit denen du lange spaß haben wirst. 

Nur die wahl muss stimmen


----------



## drillhammer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Die Powerliner sind für das Geld einfach unschlagbar. Kann ich nur empfehlen und wegen Größe und Schnurfassung etc. einfach den Anbieter kontakten. 
Gruß


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



drillhammer schrieb:


> Die Powerliner sind für das Geld einfach unschlagbar. Kann ich nur empfehlen und wegen Größe und Schnurfassung etc. einfach den Anbieter kontakten.
> Gruß




Gut danke hab diee email verschickt. die Pl-860 ist ausrecihend für das karofenangeln oder? oder sollte es für Karpfen die Pl-865 sein?


----------



## robinhood23 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Powerliner!!!

udn dann gleich dir grossen, lieber ne numemr zu gross als irgend wann 50m zuwenig schnur *G das is zumindestens mein motto


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

wie viel darf ein gutes rute rolle combo so höchstens wiegen?
sind 1100 gr zu viel für ein karpfenkombo ?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Leute ?? kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> wie viel darf ein gutes rute rolle combo so höchstens wiegen?
> sind 1100 gr zu viel für ein karpfenkombo ?


 

Ist grenzwertig! 

Es ist keinesfalls schlimm,da die rute fast auschließlich auf dem pod liegt. 

Mir persönlich wäre die kombi allerdings etwas zu schwer.

Um es kurz zu machen, du hast keine nachteile .
Das ganze kannst letztens nur du entscheiden.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ist grenzwertig!
> 
> Es ist keinesfalls schlimm,da die rute fast auschließlich auf dem pod liegt.
> 
> ...



ist es schlauer eine kleinere rolle zu nehmen die nur 639 gr wiegt statt 800 ?
dann nru ne schnurfassung von 350m statt 420 m?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Wieviel Schnurfassung du brauchst, hängt davon ab, wo und in welcher Entfernungen du fischst.
Wenn du nen viertel Kilometer weit draußen fischst und deinen Köder erstmal mit nem Köderboot der 500 Euro- Klasse rausfährst, dann wirst du wohl ne Rolle >400Meter 0,35mm Mono, für notwendig befinden.
Fischst du an einem See, auf Distanzen bis 150 Meter, dann sollte dir auch ne Schnurfassung von 230m 0,35mmm reichen, wenn die Spule nen großen Durchmesser hat und nicht zu tief ausfällt, wegen der Wurfweite.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> ist es schlauer eine kleinere rolle zu nehmen die nur 639 gr wiegt statt 800 ?
> dann nru ne schnurfassung von 350m statt 420 m?


 

Also für deine zwecke reicht eine schnurfassung von 280m/0.35mm völlig aus


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wieviel Schnurfassung du brauchst, hängt davon ab, wo und in welcher Entfernungen du fischst.
> Wenn du nen viertel Kilometer weit draußen fischst und deinen Köder erstmal mit nem Köderboot der 500 Euro- Klasse rausfährst, dann wirst du wohl ne Rolle >400Meter 0,35mm Mono, für notwendig befinden.
> Fischst du an einem See, auf Distanzen bis 150 Meter, dann sollte dir auch ne Schnurfassung von 230m 0,35mmm reichen, wenn die Spule nen großen Durchmesser hat und nicht zu tief ausfällt, wegen der Wurfweite.




also ich fische nich ein virtel kilometer weit draussen aber auch 150m werden bei mir jez mitm futterboot rausgefahrn


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> also ich fische nich ein virtel kilometer weit draussen aber auch 150m werden bei mir jez mitm futterboot rausgefahrn



Dann gilt was allrounder11 in seinem Posting Nr. 32 schrieb!


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

Hey super danke leute ihr habt mir echt weitergeholfen top


----------



## calzone1009 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der MAD Quick 7000 FS ?*

moin Karsten.#h
nimm die Baitrunner von Shimano. #6


----------

